# Trin is now a Canine Good Citizen 😊



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

We primarily did the class to work on focus and reactivity by getting an opportunity to train in a group setting with 6-7 other dogs and their owners. Trin aced it from day one, it was like none of the other folks or dogs existed. She was just happy training. Also she just turned 18 months old this week.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats, Jaz and I start CGC prep a school on Sunday.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Congratulations. Just proving how solid she is.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

bravo!


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Congratulations, AKD and Trin!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice, brains and good looks!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good girl Trinity!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Congrats. i would love to find a local group here in the bay area and Northern California who are offering a class.Sine the pandemic it seems like the local resources I know of are not offering.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Congrats Trin!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good for you guys! Nice job.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

Great job Trin!! She is just a stunning girl.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Congrats! Are you going to continue on with the CGC Urban or Community?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

ChickiefromTN said:


> Congrats! Are you going to continue on with the CGC Urban or Community?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, we probably will do the Community spring next year.


----------

